# Lowering the rear end of a 69 GTO...need help....



## Eshack80 (Aug 18, 2010)

I want to drop the rear end of my GTO about 2-3 inches, so the tires sit in the wheel wells. I guess I am looking for some guidance. How do I measure the size of for the spring and do I purchase new shocks. Anything helps.

Thanks
Aaron Eshack


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

is it a stock set-up now or do you have stiff springs/air shocks?, and if you drop the back that much won't the front sit a little high? from what i have been told you can cut down the fronts best to do in increments which it seems to me would be a pain in the a**, just did stock springs and i would not want to do them three or four times on each side, and was told it is not wise to cut the backs down try Eaton Detroit Spring Home they can get you a full set and adjust the ride height. what size rims and tires are you running, may just change profile to adjust the stance and fill the wells a little more


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Pics would help so we know what you are dealing with. How did they get it so high in the first place. You can buy new springs or just cut a coil off, but that is a good way to ruin good springs.


----------



## Eshack80 (Aug 18, 2010)

Here are a couple photos. I am not sure if they help or not. The front tires already sit in the wheel wells. I have Standard shocks in the back, with air suspension. Both the fronts and backs have 20" rims, but the fronts have a lower profile than the backs. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

is that with your air suspension down all the way?....could take some off the springs would take as little as you need to get ride right it will be at the sacrifice of a harsher ride have been told a 1/4 coil at a time then re-install and check height i think 3" drop would make it a little stiff


----------



## Eshack80 (Aug 18, 2010)

that is with no air in the suspension. would I just be able to remove the rear shocks, take them in and get shorter shocks? I heard cutting the shocks is not the best thing to do.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Eshack80 said:


> that is with no air in the suspension. would I just be able to remove the rear shocks, take them in and get shorter shocks? I heard cutting the shocks is not the best thing to do.


If it's the shocks that are holding up the car, that's not good ---- try disconnecting the shocks at the axle then setting the car back down to see if that changes the stance any. If it does, then the shocks are the problem, not the springs. Is there some reason you really wanted to go with air shocks?

The reason having that load on the shocks is bad is because neither of the shock mounting points were designed to carry that much continuous load. When the car is "at rest" the load/weight on both ends of the shock should be zero. If it's not, then whatever load the shock experiences under driving conditions will be "added to" the at-rest load and you run the risk of bending/breaking one or both of the mounts. If what you're wanting is adjustable stance/ride height, the right way to do it is at the springs with something like adjustable coil-overs, air bags, or air springs.

Bear


----------



## Eshack80 (Aug 18, 2010)

I purchased the car about 3 months ago and the previous owner had them put on the car. I will diconnect them and drop the car back down and will let you know what happens. appeciate the help


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i would try Eaton and see what they say about new springs, how old are yours, would think if they were on the older side they would have more sag than that...assume when you say air suspension that you have "drag bags" inside your coils, or is it a full air ride system, in which case i would think you did'nt need springs, guess it all depends on how much you are willing to sacrifice comfort and ride for the low look, tell you the truth i like the stance of your car with a little rake, thats what i am going for with higher profile tires and they fill the wells of my 66 nicely. If those are air shocks, get rid of them and get a good quality gas shock and it will settle down and i doubt you will need to mess with spring height, under 100.00 for good shocks and the car will ride a lot better too

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The springs control the ride height, not the shocks. The proper way to set the ride height lower,is with a custom spring. Weight the rear of the car, and contact Eaton Spring. Tell them what you have, and what you wanna do. They will make you the proper springs........Also please tell me what size rear tires you are running. Eric PS....nice GOAT !


----------

